# Grassy Weed ID please



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Can anyone identify this grassy weed? Wanted to run it by the experts here  
I did a blanket application of tenacity and it didn't even flinch 3 weeks ago...
  

Thanks!!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Orchard grass?


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Justmatson said:


> Orchard grass?


I am not familiar with Orchard grass... At first, I was thinking quack grass but these two look awfully similar after a quick google search. Thanks for the response!

The grassy weed seems to be spreading via rhizomes


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

I definitely don't think thats quack.
Quackgrass has a very distinctive clasping auricles.


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Justmatson said:


> I definitely don't think thats quack.
> Quackgrass has a very distinctive clasping auricles.


 :thumbup:

Suggestions on how to get rid of orchard grass besides nuking the infected area?


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Sorry guys meant to post this in the weed identification section... Mods if you could move this over for me.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Seeking_Turf said:


> Justmatson said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely don't think thats quack.
> ...


Might be your only option... 
how much do you have?
Could dig it out then lay some sod (in the fall) 
Nuke it then seed.

What I'm about to try was suggested by @Babameca was to wipe/paint the leaves with glyphosate. I've got some grassy weeds mixed in with my kbg seeding that I did in the spring.


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Justmatson said:


> Seeking_Turf said:
> 
> 
> > Justmatson said:
> ...


There seems to be quite a bit spread out in an area. I like the idea of painting the leaves with glyphosate. Maybe I will give that a try before nuking that section of the lawn. Thanks for the idea :thumbup:


----------



## NutterButter (Jun 30, 2020)

If you have some tenacity, I'd give that a shot as well to see if it bleaches it at all. If it does, there might be some hope of killing it with multiple applications spread 2 weeks apart.


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

NutterButter said:


> If you have some tenacity, I'd give that a shot as well to see if it bleaches it at all. If it does, there might be some hope of killing it with multiple applications spread 2 weeks apart.


Thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

After further inspection, I think I also had quack grass invading my PRG  So I decided to just take the plunge and spray it. Talk about collateral damage 

This is going to be a challenge keeping my neighbors quack, poa, and orchard grass out of my lawn  Any suggestions?


----------

